# A few observations on the forum after my sabbatical...



## Hugo Wattleseed (May 25, 2004)

Well I've been a busy bee over the last year but have finally concluded my world tour of dancehalls and nightclubs. I thought I'd pop in here and have a little looksy around to see what was going on and I'm glad to see a few familiar faces and new names floating around.

I thought it only fair that I voice my observations (not persoanl attacks!!!).

All in all the forum continues to be a friendly and informative place providing constant amusment from the various charactors, the main ones being:

Vlastan: No real change from the A S lover of times gone by, he's now achieving new heights in his irrelevance however and I have to ask myself a) how long can he continue and b) what on earth would it be like to be in a room with him for an extended amount of time?

Abi: Need I say more. SHe enjoys the Vlastan and Abi show and adds no real input to the forum (unlike my good self) other than making herself *giggle*.

JampoTT: Oh dear. He continues to use this forum (as a certain moderator once said) as his personal playground, rubbing nearly every one up the wrong way by refusing to agree with anything. If it's white, it'll be black to JampoTT.

Jam: A relatively new one for me with whom I haven't yet locked horns. Despite an early tendency to make people envious of the obvious money here, he's chilled a bit and now satifies himself as Garyc's little chicken, giggling and complementing his way up the ladder.

W7 PMC: Another day, another car, another thread to mention it in.

KMPowell: Better.

KevsTT: Goodbye, godbless.

Me: Same as.

Thats all for now folks!!!


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Excellent


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

Awww what about the rest of us................??


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

Things are about to spice up now Hugo is back!

Reckon I got off lightly there!


----------



## Hugo Wattleseed (May 25, 2004)

barely_legal said:


> Awww what about the rest of us................??


All in good time, all in good time. :wink:


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Is this blurb of any relevance...?


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

> If it's white, it'll be black to JampoTT.


I'm certain there is a Ron Atkinson style remark here, but I can't be bothered


----------



## Hugo Wattleseed (May 25, 2004)

saint said:


> Is this blurb of any relevance...?


Who's talking to you?


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

*giggle* and a bit of ROTFLMAO!  :wink: :lol:


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

I'm feeling rejected


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

I'm feeling in denial!


----------



## Hugo Wattleseed (May 25, 2004)

^Abi^ said:


> I'm feeling in denial!


Irrelevant. :roll:


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

Don't I Recognise You? said:


> I'm feeling rejected


and ignored :lol:


----------



## dimitt (Apr 21, 2004)

for what its worth DIRY i reckon you;re a top bloke...


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Hugo Wattleseed said:


> ^Abi^ said:
> 
> 
> > I'm feeling in denial!
> ...


OoooOOOoooOOOoooOO :lol:


----------



## chip (Dec 24, 2002)

Hugo Wattleseed said:


> (not persoanl attacks!!!).


Welcome back. Just a word of warning, beware of those spelling police(per recent thread in Flame room)!  :wink:


----------



## Hugo Wattleseed (May 25, 2004)

chip said:


> Hugo Wattleseed said:
> 
> 
> > (not persoanl attacks!!!).
> ...


I am, of course, fully aware of the aforementioned thread and wholeheartedly agree with the sentiment. You will of course have realised that my error was a typo and not indeed a spelling mistake as you intimated. Thanks anyway.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Hugo Wattleseed said:
 

> chip said:
> 
> 
> > Hugo Wattleseed said:
> ...


Which sentiment do you agree with?  The need to spell correctly, or the apathetic and lazy approach....?


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

dimitt said:


> for what its worth DIRY i reckon you;re a top bloke...


thank you


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Still practising the ballroom footsteps in your front lounge? :wink:


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Hugo Wattleseed said:


> saint said:
> 
> 
> > Is this blurb of any relevance...?
> ...


Anyone that posts on this forum...... it is public after all


----------



## Hugo Wattleseed (May 25, 2004)

jampott said:


> Hugo Wattleseed said:
> 
> 
> > chip said:
> ...


The need to spell correctly, however now is not the time to 'go there'.


----------



## Hugo Wattleseed (May 25, 2004)

I have realised that I omitted a few 'contributors'...

TTotal: Seems to have calmed down a little since he happened upon Googles Image search section and now peppers any relevant thread with highly amusing ( :roll: ) photos. Ho ho.

Kingcutter: The touchy hairdresser.

Ronin: Fine.

Wak: The mod-obsessed guru of additions! Fair play to him though - he's got his own site now but still offers loads of advice here without recognition.

L8_Orgy: Made an utter arse of himself recently and as such is now regarded as a bit of a child.

Enough.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Hugo!!!!

Thank God you are safe Sir. We have been so worried.

Did you have any more 'enhancing' surgery done this last trip?

ps V pleased to be mentioned in dispatches


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

Hugo Wattleseed said:


> I have realised that I omitted a few 'contributors'...
> 
> TTotal: Seems to have calmed down a little since he happened upon Googles Image search section and now peppers any relevant thread with highly amusing ( :roll: ) photos. Ho ho.
> 
> ...


Never having conversed prior to this, i thank you .


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Hugo Wattleseed said:


> I have realised that I omitted a few 'contributors'...
> 
> TTotal: Seems to have calmed down a little since he happened upon Googles Image search section and now peppers any relevant thread with highly amusing ( :roll: ) photos. Ho ho.
> 
> ...


All very interesting observations 

What did L8_ORGY get up to then? I appear to have missed something... can you provide a link?


----------



## Hugo Wattleseed (May 25, 2004)

garyc said:


> Hugo!!!!
> 
> Thank God you are safe Sir. We have been so worried.
> 
> ...


Thank you for the concern. I've had a few 'enhancements', mainly in or around the arse area. It was getting quite saggy.  However, I'm back now and fully intend to bring a bit of discipline into this wretched place!

How the devil are you?


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

Hugo! The forum's unofficial top moderator  You're back to put us all in our place with your savage wit.

Welcome back


----------



## Hugo Wattleseed (May 25, 2004)

jampott said:


> Hugo Wattleseed said:
> 
> 
> > I have realised that I omitted a few 'contributors'...
> ...


Certainly,

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... hp?t=25754

Ouch!


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Hugo Wattleseed said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > Hugo Wattleseed said:
> ...


Oh yeah - had forgotten that! 

Thanks Hugo!!


----------



## uppTTnorth (Jul 5, 2003)

:? Lost , but nice to meet you all the same Hugo.


----------



## KevinST (May 6, 2002)

Hugo Wattleseed said:


> KevsTT: Goodbye, godbless.


Err... thanks. I think :? :wink:


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Google what ? :?


----------



## Hugo Wattleseed (May 25, 2004)

See what I mean about it not being funny?


----------



## Steve_Mc (May 6, 2002)

Weclome back Hugo, feel free to call me a cunt anytime.


----------



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

Hugo Wattleseed said:


> I have realised that I omitted a few 'contributors'...
> 
> TTotal: Seems to have calmed down a little since he happened upon Googles Image search section and now peppers any relevant thread with highly amusing ( :roll: ) photos. Ho ho.
> 
> ...


fxxk off


----------



## Hugo Wattleseed (May 25, 2004)

Steve_Mc said:


> Weclome back Hugo, feel free to call me a doodah anytime.


I don't recall calling you one before, but I wouldn't swear on it. Needless to say I will if need be.


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

PaulS said:


> Hugo! The forum's unofficial top moderator


Hoorah - now the rest of us can sit back and relax...


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Read all about me here, so watch out Wafflebum, or you get it - in the back.


----------



## Sim (Mar 7, 2003)

Nice thread :lol:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Nice car and pic, Mark


----------



## paulb (May 6, 2002)

Never read the mortgage thread before. Thanks for that highlight Hugo...


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

I am really pleased to see that you always think of me Hugo. :-* You mentioned my name first so I am honoured. I tend to leave lasting memories to people that I meet, so when you are closer to London, we can meet and say hello. :wink:

I think that I may know who you are actually. You sound so much like another chap around here that I like.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

First the worse, second the best and not forgetting third the one with the hairy chest [smiley=pimp2.gif] [smiley=gorgeous.gif].....


----------



## Hugo Wattleseed (May 25, 2004)

vlastan said:


> I am really pleased to see that you always think of me Hugo.  :-* You mentioned my name first so I am honoured. I tend to leave lasting memories to people that I meet, so when you are closer to London, we can meet and say hello. :wink:
> 
> I think that I may know who you are actually. You sound so much like another chap around here that I like.


I doubt it!!


----------



## L8_0RGY (Sep 12, 2003)

Hugo Wattleseed said:


> I have realised that I omitted a few 'contributors'...
> 
> L8_Orgy: Made an utter arse of himself recently and as such is now regarded as a bit of a child.


I'm sorry, who are you???

You seem to be the one who's a child, posting a thread about your sabattical when Saint said it all really;

"is this of any relevance?"

No.

It's you trying to suck people's arses to make friends.

f*** and talk to stephengreen - i reckon you too would get on well together.


----------



## Hugo Wattleseed (May 25, 2004)

L8_0RGY said:


> Hugo Wattleseed said:
> 
> 
> > I have realised that I omitted a few 'contributors'...
> ...


Hahaha, a touchy one.

I fail to see how my post could be construed as 'sucking peoples arses', whatever that means. You certainly shouldn't see it as that my misinformed friend. :?


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

L8_0RGY said:


> Hugo Wattleseed said:
> 
> 
> > I have realised that I omitted a few 'contributors'...
> ...


"Relevance" isn't relevant. Its the "off topic" room, let him post what he likes 

I hardly think slagging off the "regulars" classes as "arse sucking"...


----------



## L8_0RGY (Sep 12, 2003)

jampott said:


> L8_0RGY said:
> 
> 
> > Hugo Wattleseed said:
> ...


He can posts what he likes, after it's a free country but with 13 posts to his name, he obviously prefers to keep his pathetic views in his head.

I posted a topic about the BoE rates as i was annoyed they hadn't like many other people.

I have never met someone who's lost money on property hence me posting my views on the subject.

If Hugo wants to express his opinions - if he has any other than commenting on various people he (probably) hasn't met - why doesn't he do so instead of this load of thoughtless crap.


----------



## L8_0RGY (Sep 12, 2003)

Hugo Wattleseed said:


> L8_0RGY said:
> 
> 
> > Hugo Wattleseed said:
> ...


What i don't like Hugo is people who don't know me forming an opinion.

I don't know anything about you, like you don't know much, or anything about me, therefore, how can you judge me as an ass???

Must i apologise for knowing successful people who have never lost money on property?


----------



## Hugo Wattleseed (May 25, 2004)

L8_0RGY said:


> He can posts what he likes, after it's a free country but with 13 posts to his name, he obviously prefers to keep his pathetic views in his head.
> 
> I posted a topic about the BoE rates as i was annoyed they hadn't like many other people.
> 
> ...


A couple of things here. Please improve your grammar before your next post, it would make things much much easier if I were to understand you.

Secondly, I can see you're still tender about your BoE cock-up but please don't hijack my thread to try and absolve yourself. If you really want to clear the air, post your defense on the relevant thread.

Thirdly, please don't think my post was thoughtless.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

L8_0RGY said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > L8_0RGY said:
> ...


Orgy, mate... have you never met Hugo on here before? He's an old regular, I'm afraid. Don't worry about the 13 posts - they don't tell the whole story...


----------



## L8_0RGY (Sep 12, 2003)

jampott said:


> L8_0RGY said:
> 
> 
> > jampott said:
> ...


No jampo, i've never met Hugo, judging by his posts so far i'm sure that's a good thing though.

Hugo - is that all you can comment on - my grammar???

You're obviously very opinionated, so why go shy now?


----------



## Hugo Wattleseed (May 25, 2004)

L8_0RGY said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > L8_0RGY said:
> ...


I haven't gone shy at all. There's plenty to comment on, L8_Orgy, and there's all the time in the world to do it. Grammar, however, is very important and won't wait, so sort it out and stop typing like an 8 year old. Alright?


----------



## L8_0RGY (Sep 12, 2003)

Fair point actually Hugo.

My fingers often get ahead of my brain and type away then when i've finished i never check to see if it's correct but press Submit and it's only when it's posted that i realise it looks like a dogs dinner.


----------



## scavenger (Jun 25, 2002)

L8_0RGY said:


> Must I apologise for knowing successful people who have never lost money on property?


L8_0rgy, my interpretation of this comment is that you are sugggesting that people who have lost money on property are unsuccessful? That's rather a sweeping statement don't you think? Almost as bad as "I dont know anyone who has lost money on property" :wink:

Sincere apologies for thread hijacking Hugo, I will refrain from doing so further :roll:


----------



## Hugo Wattleseed (May 25, 2004)

L8_0RGY said:


> Fair point actually Hugo.
> 
> My fingers often get ahead of my brain and type away then when i've finished i never check to see if it's correct but press Submit and it's only when it's posted that i realise it looks like a dogs dinner.


That doesn't really excuse your spelling though does it?


----------



## Hugo Wattleseed (May 25, 2004)

scavenger said:


> L8_0RGY said:
> 
> 
> > Must I apologise for knowing successful people who have never lost money on property?
> ...


Quite alright sir.


----------



## L8_0RGY (Sep 12, 2003)

scavenger said:


> L8_0RGY said:
> 
> 
> > Must I apologise for knowing successful people who have never lost money on property?
> ...


My comment on "i don't know anyone who has lost any money on property" still stands.

I don't.

As for people being unsuccessful, i wasn't trying to implicate that all. If someone makes a profit on a house they've bought, or built, or a block of flats you would consider that a success and that is what i was implicating.

I'm bored of arguing now.

As for


Hugo Wattleseed said:


> That doesn't really excuse your spelling though does it?


 - what's this then Hugh?



Hugo Wattleseed said:


> thought it only fair that I voice my observations (not persoanl attacks!!!).


I don't seem to remember the word "persoanl" in the English language.


----------



## Hugo Wattleseed (May 25, 2004)

L8_0RGY said:


> scavenger said:
> 
> 
> > L8_0RGY said:
> ...


Very lame.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Seems to be going well. I was almost damned with faint praise. :wink:


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

garyc said:


> Seems to be going well. I was almost damned with faint praise. :wink:


Excellent thread & a mention for me in the first post 8) 

Not sure about the another day/another car/another thread remark, but hey ho anyway & the old chestnut "horses for courses" 

Welcome back HW :lol:


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

Excellent.

Hugo's back

Who said the forum was going downhill


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

One senses that expectations are high for Hugo to up the ante a tad...


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

:roll:


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

Anybody like anagrams?


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

digimeisTTer said:


> Anybody like anagrams?


Peon


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

I'm feeling left out. Can someone please call me an arse?


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

ears.

Sorry - still on the anagrams thing. :lol:


----------



## dimitt (Apr 21, 2004)

Carlos said:


> I'm feeling left out. Can someone please call me an arse?


just made the phone call... Donkey on its way to you sir!

:roll:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

dimitt said:


> Donkey on its way to you sir! :roll:


Sit now dinosaur yoyo key! :wink: 
(still anagrams)


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

DXN said:


> Excellent.
> 
> Hugo's back
> 
> Who said the forum was going downhill


And so`s Dirty Den, coincidence?


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

Its not DD, I cant remember him calling ever saying "arwhite Tweekle"


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

DXN said:


> Its not DD, I cant remember him calling ever saying "arwhite Tweekle"


Wasn't that the other bloke? :roll:


----------

